# Moving to Portugal from Florida



## allyby79 (Jan 19, 2010)

We are considering moving to the Silver Coast of Portugal from Florida. We are retired and want to know about health care, health insurance, renting vice ownership, and any other information we should consider.

What steps do we need to do prior to moving to establish residency. We are planning a two week trip in April or May to start looking at sites.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

allyby79 said:


> We are considering moving to the Silver Coast of Portugal from Florida. We are retired and want to know about health care, health insurance, renting vice ownership, and any other information we should consider.
> 
> What steps do we need to do prior to moving to establish residency. We are planning a two week trip in April or May to start looking at sites.



I am not in your boat but i am getting there. If you are getting medicare from the states, my understanding is that you will not be covered and you will need to get your health insurance through a private company. However, once you establish residency, you can go to local clinics for your average run of the mill illness. The US embassy in Portugal is a good source of information, just contact them at this email address: [email protected]. 
They can answer some of the questions you have. :focus:


----------

